# Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 3 Video



## Lan_Party (13. Mai 2011)

Es ist ein CoD - MW3 Video aufgetaucht. In dem Video werden die Schauplätze gezeigt in den der Spieler ins gefecht kommt. Dazu kommen Sprachsamples aus MW3. Einige der Maps sehen den Maps von MW2 sehr ähnlich aus. Viele der User bewerten CoD MW3 als schlechtes Spiel da die Grafik immer noch (leider) veraltet ist. Die Maps sehen sehr interessant aus obwohl einige sehr "eng" aussehen. Ich persönlich finde es sehr interessant. Die Maps sehen sehr gut aus nur leider sind es keine Ingame Bilder. Es sieht nach sehr viel Action aus so das die Story einen doch mitreisen könnte. Ich jedenfalls werde erstmal warten was CoD 8 wirklich zu bieten hat dennoch wird Battlefield 3 der schwerste Gegner von CoD 8 werden. Aber wir wissen ja wer in Punkto verkaufszahlen gewinnen wird. Hinzu kommt das CoD 8 angeblich "Project Collosus" heißen wird und und am 8. November erscheinen soll. 
Weitere Infos unter: Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 3: Project Colossus? Name und Release-Datum aufgetaucht
*Schauplätze in Modern Warfare 3:*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BLXSMzy06N4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dazu kommt noch ein schönes Video mit dem berühmten Deutschen YouTube Kommentator "Underserial".
*Commentary with Underserial:*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zhWkmEoJeB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EDIT: UPDATE 
CoD 8 kann man nun vorbestellen!
*Vorbestellung:*
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3

*Gameplay Video:*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BvqYs1b45z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Videoanalyse von EmCore (Jan):*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xK6DI7G_gGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Commentary von m4xfps zu CoD Elite:
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KJ5XoRYffZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Analyse und Informationen von Underserial*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hQFPkrWRY7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. Mai 2011)

1:27 im ersten Video hat mich spontan an Crysis erinnert.

Mir ist es jetzt eigentlich völlig egal, wo wie und was aus CoD noch wird, ich hab die Serie satt. Dann lieber ausgiebige Spiele in BF3 und Crysis 1


----------



## kL| (13. Mai 2011)

Oh man. Nicht noch ein Langweiligkeitsshooter mit Konsolenmistgrafik.  Die Waffen sehen ja cool aus, aber wenn das Gameplay schlecht ist kann das auch nichts mehr retten. Ein richtig guter WW2 Shooter mit DX11 und ohne Texturmatsch! Das wäre ein würdiges CoD.


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Mai 2011)

Also ich würde mich auf eine "neues" CoD 4 sehr freuen und CoD 8 KANN ein gutes Spiel werden wenn das Gameplay gut wird es kommt nicht immer auf High-End Grafik an das beste Bsp. dafür ist Der Dukemaster.  Also sollte man erst warten wie das Spiel wird und dann kann man sagen ob es gut ist oder nicht eine Demo vom Spiel wäre woll das angebrachteste.


----------



## IconX (13. Mai 2011)

Es KANN ein gutes Spiel werden. Aber wenn ich das sehe dann spricht doch wieder vieles dagegen.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie wird jeder Teil nach MW flacher.
Ich hab selbst Black Ops hier liegen und noch nichtmal mehr als 3 Level fertig.
Ungewöhnlich für mich, aber das Zeigt, wie Motiviert ich von Black Ops bin.^^


----------



## Ahnedos (13. Mai 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls werde erstmal warten was CoD 8 wirklich zu bieten hat dennoch wird Battlefield 3 der schwerste Gegner von CoD 8 werden. Aber wir wissen ja wer in Punkto verkaufszahlen gewinnen wird.


 
Stimmt, wir wissen wer in Punkto Verkaufszahlen gewinnen wird, da CoD eine größere Community hat, aber wir wissen auch, welches das Bessere Spiel werden wird.


----------



## GTA 3 (13. Mai 2011)

Ich hasse es wie die Leute hier selbst sicher über Battlefield 3 reden, das Spiel kann wie jedes andere Spiel auch ein Flop werden, mensch ihr solltet doch erstmal auf die ersten Tests abwarten und nicht schon bei der Ankündigung groß rumschreiben, das wird ein klasse Spiel.

Zum kotzen.....


----------



## KOF328 (13. Mai 2011)

Naja, ich werde mir nie wieder ein COD holen für mehr als 20€, da kann der Trailer auch noch so toll sein.


----------



## Memphys (13. Mai 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ich hasse es wie die Leute hier selbst sicher über Battlefield 3 reden, das Spiel kann wie jedes andere Spiel auch ein Flop werden, mensch ihr solltet doch erstmal auf die ersten Tests abwarten und nicht schon bei der Ankündigung groß rumschreiben, das wird ein klasse Spiel.
> 
> Zum kotzen.....


 
Schlechter als noch ein CoD-Aufguss wirds auf keinen Fall...


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Mai 2011)

Ich hab erst seit dem ganzen DLC schei... keine Lust mehr auf COD, das wird bei MW3 sicher nicht anders laufen


----------



## uN4m3d (14. Mai 2011)

Also alleine anhand der Waffenauswahl denk ich jetzt schon, dass das Game absolut flach wird. Das sind bis auf zwei, drei Ausnahmen wieder exakt die selben Waffen wie aus MW2. Ein bisschen Kreativität wär ja wohl sicherlich nicht zu viel verlangt... Aber es wird eh wieder ein Konsolenport, der wahrscheinlich noch brutaler wird um die abermals an den Haaren herbeigezogene und absolut lowe Story zu kaschieren... 
Ich denke das Battlefield genial wird, weil die Entwickler bei dem Spiel einfach ein Auge für die kleinen Details haben, die aber hinterher doch wahrgenommen werden und entscheidend sind, ob das Game ein Renner wird.


----------



## BlackBurn1212 (14. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich den Kommentar vom Underserial höhre , "Die Grafik ist angelehnt an Black Ops." , dann kann der Cod Teil wieder nur nach hinte los gehen .
>Und es sieht wirklich so aus als hätte sich nichts geändert . 

Ich finde , die Cod Reihe braucht eine vollkommen überarbeitete oder sogar eine neue Grafik Engin, sonst geht es sicher unter gegen BF3 . 
>Mich würde ja gerne interessieren , welches Spiel zuerst Programmiert wurde, Cod Mw3 oder BF3 , denn schon seit einiger Zeit ist ja in BF3 bekannt , dass es nach dem Amerikanischen Kriegsschauplatz auch den Europäischen unter anderem mit Paris geben wird.
Und jetzt sehen wir das selbe in Cod MW3 ? Die haben echt den Schuss weg  .

Ich werde mir Cod MW3 *SICHER NICHT* kaufen . Aber BF3 ist schon vorbestellt XD , ich sag nur *Back to Karkand*  !!!!!


----------



## Börga (14. Mai 2011)

Hoffentlich wird MW3 mit MW1 mithalten können.
Hoffen.. aber das kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen.
Ich fand MW1 war der beste Teil und bleibt es auch, da braucht man kein MW2 ohne dedicated oder nen verkacktes Black Ops.

Jedes Jahr 'nen neues Call of Duty, wie ich diese Markenausbeute hasse, genauso ist/war es doch auch mit NFS.
Die Entwickler sollen sich mal ein Vorbild an Valve nehmen, die entwickeln ein Spiel und wenn die denken es wird bald fertig sein, dann kündigen die ein Datum an, bei Portal 2 wurde es ja sogar noch um 'nen Monat verschoben um sicher zu gehen,dass die Qualität stimmt, und so sollte es sein.


----------



## snaapsnaap (14. Mai 2011)

Bei Gamestar stand sie wollten zumindest mal die Story von MW2  fortsetzen, also können wohl keine Plasmakanonen drin vorkommen.
Und wer  wirklich noch einen weiteren WW2 Shooter will 
 Aber echt toll das alle wissen wie schlecht MW3 wird und das BF3 eine 99er Wertung bekommt...

 SP sind bei beiden Spielen sowieso nur ne nette Beigabe aber nicht  entscheidend, und wenn man das beste von BO und MW2 in MW3 vereint, sehe ich durchaus Potential. 
 Von BF3s MP hat man auch noch nichts gesehn!
Außerdem ist Grafik nicht alles, obwohl die Beleuchtungsbilder enttäuschend sind, vllt/hoffentlich wirds besser.
Da ich aber immernoch CS 1.6 spiele sehe ich das nicht so weltuntergangsmäßig wie andere...

Ich jedenfalls warte entspannt auf Tests und richtige Videos und hab kein Problem beide Spiele zu kaufen wenn sie gut sind.
 Freue mich auch schon auf "MW3-Boykott" oder "BF3-pwns-MW3" Gruppen, indenen jeder spätestens 3 Tage nach Release MW3 spielt


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (14. Mai 2011)

Naj eigentlich ganz interessant obwohl ich seit Black ops lieber wieder Battlefield zocke.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Mai 2011)

Die Leute werden es sich hier wieder kaufen und dann gnadenlos losheulen bla bla bla kennen wir schon alles.


----------



## sinthor4s (14. Mai 2011)

Ich habe zum Glück nicht den Fehler gemacht und mir irgendein COD nach MW1 geholt. Die Kampagnen durfte ich bei Freunden "genießen".
Während die von MW2 noch ganz unterhaltsam war (und dafür der Multiplayer der letzte Mist) war Black Ops einfach nur enttäuschend.


----------



## Shooter (14. Mai 2011)

uN4m3d schrieb:


> Also alleine anhand der Waffenauswahl denk ich jetzt schon, dass das Game absolut flach wird.



Jap, sind ja auch alle Waffen.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Mai 2011)

Als ob es um die Waffen geht Militärshooter sind ausgelutscht da kann ich mich sagar da als Gamedesigner hinstellen und den erzählen was die zu tun haben. Es ist immer der gleiche scheiß für die anspruchslosen Spieler immer die gleiche Leier. Die gleiche Leier die nie besonders erfolgreich war wenn man das vom Gameplay her betrachtet was soll man davon erwarten ? Garnichts....


----------



## Crytek09 (14. Mai 2011)

Nacher lassen die Jungs ein richtigen Kracher los mit neuer Engine und neuen Inuvationen das wärs aber bei COD stirbt seit MW1 die Hoffnung leider zuerst anstatt zuletzt


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Mai 2011)

Das einzige was die noch lassen ist nen grosser Furz, auf die community geben die eh nichts es geht nach dem Motto:,, Lass die Dollars rollen....


----------



## butter_milch (14. Mai 2011)

CoD wird nicht sterben, denn es ist eine sehr solide Spiele-Serie. Gute SPs und gleichbleibende MPs garantieren eine treue Fanbase.

Ich habe bisher jedes CoD genossen, mich aber seit MW2 dazu entschlossen keine weiteren zu kaufen, da es sich schlicht nicht lohnt.

Vor allem jetzt wo Activision anfängt ein Premium-Abo einzuführen, bei dem zahlende Kunden auf exklusive Extras hoffen können. So wird die Community schonmal mit dem Konzept vertraut gemacht, auch für Shooter monatlich zu blechen.

Mit Blick darauf, ist jeder Käufer von CoD 8 einfach dumm und schadet allen Gamern.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Mai 2011)

Gleibleibende Mps die schlecht sind und kein können abverlangen....


----------



## cubbi223 (14. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, ich hab sie auch satt. Die serie ist von mal zu mal schlechter geworden.


----------



## slayerdaniel (14. Mai 2011)

schon gepostet, Teaser Trailer?

YouTube - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 - America Teaser

****, ich liebe dieses Szenario, bin gehyped  Aber blind, wie sonst, kaufe ich dieses Jahr hoffentlich nicht!


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Mai 2011)

Also bin ich der einzige oder erinnert euch das ganze Szenario nicht irgendwie an Crysis 2 (ohne Aliens)? Da sollte man wohl lieber zu Crysis 2 greifen, da wird man sicher die bessere Konsolengrafik geboten bekommen.


----------



## JawMekEf (14. Mai 2011)

BlackBurn1212 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich den Kommentar vom Underserial höhre , "Die Grafik ist angelehnt an Black Ops." , dann kann der Cod Teil wieder nur nach hinte los gehen .
> >Und es sieht wirklich so aus als hätte sich nichts geändert .
> 
> Ich finde , die Cod Reihe braucht eine vollkommen überarbeitete oder sogar eine neue Grafik Engin, sonst geht es sicher unter gegen BF3 .
> ...



Bisschen auf Rechtschreibung achten, wäre angebracht.


----------



## Lucetight (14. Mai 2011)

Mich lassen die Teaser kalt. Ich finde sowieso die battlefield Serie besser, allein schon wegen Fahrzeugen! Dann die frostbite Engine! Dann die riesigen Maps!

Leider wird sich Cod. Aber besser verkaufen, da die Entwickler nur auf Geld aus sind und jedes Jahr die gleich Engine benutzen und minimal ihre Spiele ändern! 

Aber warten wir auf die Next Generation Games am 8. November ab!


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Mai 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Mit Blick darauf, ist jeder Käufer von CoD 8 einfach dumm und schadet allen Gamern.


 Ein Epischer Satz


----------



## Newb (14. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ich das schon hier so lese von wegen Battlefield 3 ist besser bla bla... Das kann keiner von euch sagen, da beide Spiele noch nicht erschienen sind und auch nicht mal eine Demo vorhanden ist geschweige eine Beta stattfand. Ich selber bevorzuge die Battlefield-Serie, besonders im Multiplayer (BF2 und BF:BC2) aber von der Story her fand ich zum Beispiel den ersten Modern Warfare richtig gut gelungen. Auch der Multiplayer war damals und ist heute noch sehr beliebt und wenn MW3 da anknüpft und sinnvolle Erweiterungen bringt, wird BF3 definitv was zu spüren bekommen. Ich werde mir beide Spiele kaufen und beide auch genießen... MW3 wird aber sehr wahrscheinlich für die XBOX 360 gekauft.... und da hat der "Newb" gerade einen sehr interessanten Punkt aufgedeckt, denn PC-only Zocker kann ich verstehen, da MW3 mehr konsolenorientiert sein wird und BF3 eben mehr für den PC angelegt.

Und wieso sollte MW3 bitte Crysis 2 ähneln? Nur weil ein/zwei Missionen auch in New York stattfinden, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es irgendwas kopiert hat. Ganz im Gegenteil, viele Shooter-Entwickler orientieren sich heute viel zu sehr an die CoD-Franchise, was für mein Geschmack doch ein Tick zu viel ist. Ich kann euch jetzt schon sagen, dass Missionen in Crysis 3 an vielen verschiedenen Orten ereignen werden.


Hier noch mal vier Teasers zu MW3:

YouTube - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 - America Teaser

YouTube - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 - England Teaser

YouTube - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 - France Teaser

YouTube - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 - Germany Teaser


----------



## GTA 3 (14. Mai 2011)

Frei mich endlich die geile Story weiter spielen zu dürfen, die ist so gut inszeniert!!


----------



## Kokopalme (14. Mai 2011)

Ich sehe das ähnlich. die Story finde ich von CoD immer sehr gelungen, auch wenn die bei MW2 sehr kurz war. Zum Multiplayer kann noch keiner was sagen, da es noch nichtmal ein Video gibt sondern nur ein paar lächerliche Bildchen. 

Ich denke, dass jeder für sich entscheiden kann ob er das Spiel kauft oder nicht. Aber im Vorraus das Spiel so schlecht zu machen ist doch absoluter Quatsch.

Was mich persöhnlich sehr faszinieren würde, ist ein Spielmodus ála Search & Destroy mit der Kartengröße von Battlefield und mehr Spielern.

lg

Christian


----------



## daDexter (14. Mai 2011)

Ich freue mich endgegen vielen anderen auch auf Modern Warfare 3, gleichermaßen wie ich mich auf Battlefield 3 freu. Ich hab immer und werde immer diese Art "Militärshooter" gerne zocken. Die geskripteten Szenen die oft bemängelt werden tragen nur zu einer super Atmosphäre bei, dass es nur einen Weg gibt ist mittlerweile (leider) auch Standard im Genre (natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen) - aber wenn ich eine offene Welt will zock ich auch ein RPG. Was man den Modern Warfare teilen auf alle Fälle lassen muss, dass sie von der Ausrüstung die die Soldaten tragen einfach authentischer als alle andern Games dieser Art wirken - klar ist vieles Phantasie und so sollte das bei einem Game auch sein, aber im Endeffekt hats mich immer begeistert.


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Mai 2011)

Schön das so viel darüber diskutiert wird.  Hätte nicht gedacht das mehr als 10 User ein Kommentar dazu geben.  Ich finde man sollte erstmal warten wie *BEIDE* Spiele werden man kann nicht sagen das das BF3 das beste Spiel sein wird auch dort kann es zu extremer verbugung kommen.


----------



## Kokopalme (14. Mai 2011)

Exakt. Endlich mal jemand, der es auf den Punkt bringt.


----------



## BlackBurn1212 (14. Mai 2011)

JawMekEf schrieb:


> Bisschen auf Rechtschreibung achten, wäre angebracht.



Du solltest lieber deine Meinung zur Überschrift nieder Legen und nicht die Schreibweise anderer Leute kritisieren  !!!

Wohl mit dem falschen Bein aufgestanden was ? 
Spar dir das nächste mal die kraft und lass es einfach sein . 
_*DANKE !!! *_


----------



## Rabi (14. Mai 2011)

Das Spiel hat Premium Abos -> wird zu 100% nicht gekauft. Selbst hätte es eine komplett neue Engine und Dedis würde ich es mir nicht holen. Ganz dicker Daumen runter für diese unfassbare Geldgeilheit.


----------



## Newb (14. Mai 2011)

Rabi schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat Premium Abos -> wird zu 100% nicht gekauft. Selbst hätte es eine komplett neue Engine und Dedis würde ich es mir nicht holen. Ganz dicker Daumen runter für diese unfassbare Geldgeilheit.


 
Und woher weiß du das bitte? Deine Quelle? Erzähl doch hier kein Bullshit. Auch Activision ist nicht so dumm, dass die für ein Vollpreis-"Call of Duty"-Titel zusätzlich monatlich Geld haben wollen, damit die Leute online spielen können.
Das mit dem Geld fürs online zocken könnte bei "Call of Duty: Online" stimmen, da ich denke (und es nicht weiß, daher auch keine Quelle) dass es ein Free-to-Play Multiplayer Version sein wird mit monatlichen Gebühren und/oder Item Kaufoption.


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Mai 2011)

Newb schrieb:


> Und woher weiß du das bitte? Deine Quelle? Erzähl doch hier kein Bullshit. Auch Activision ist nicht so dumm, dass die für ein Vollpreis-"Call of Duty"-Titel zusätzlich monatlich Geld haben wollen, damit die Leute online spielen können.
> Das mit dem Geld fürs online zocken könnte bei "Call of Duty: Online" stimmen, da ich denke (und es nicht weiß, daher auch keine Quelle) dass es ein Free-to-Play Multiplayer Version sein wird mit monatlichen Gebühren und/oder Item Kaufoption.


 Das mit dem bezahlen für Online bei MW3 ist genausogroßer Schwachsinn wie es bei BO war.


----------



## Newb (14. Mai 2011)

Hab' ich was verpasst? Bei Black Ops musste man doch nicht zusätzlich Geld bezahlen um den Online-Modus spielen zu können, zumindest nicht auf der XBOX 360. Und bei MW3 wird das auch nicht der Fall sein. Man bezahlt einmal den vollen Preis und gut ist. Natürlich gibt es noch Map Packs aber das ist was anderes. Wie gesagt, ich denke, dass mit "Call of Duty: Online" - ein seperates Free-to-Play CoD, nicht MW3 oder sonst was - so eine Art (monatliche) Bezahlung möglich wäre, wahrscheinlich aber eher für mehr Content (Waffen, Perks usw).

€dit: Oder meinst du, dass es damals auch Gerüchte gab, dass man für den Multiplayer von Black Ops monatlich Geld bezahlen müsste. Ich bin verwirrt. :S


----------



## GTA 3 (14. Mai 2011)

Das man für den Onlinemodus was zahlen müsste ist mir neu..


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Mai 2011)

Nun mal was anderes wie findet ihr meine News? Habe ich es gut gemacht oder sollten mehr Infos rein etc. ich weiß meine Grammatik ist nicht die beste.


----------



## Kokopalme (14. Mai 2011)

Ist wunderbar. Gut zusammengefasst Quelle angegeben und "neutral" geblieben


----------



## Axel_Foly (14. Mai 2011)

könnte gut werden ... bin schon mal gespannt. die grafik muss nicht unbedingt viel besser werden, dann muss ich wenigstens meine graka nicht so oft tauschen.


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Mai 2011)

Kokopalme schrieb:


> Ist wunderbar. Gut zusammengefasst Quelle angegeben und "neutral" geblieben


 Ohhh das hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet.  Danke schonmal  Ich dachte es wäre zu kurz o.ä..


----------



## Per4mance (14. Mai 2011)

die Treyarch CoD teile waren schon immer schlecht. von dnene würd ich mir kein einziges kaufen. Infinity ward hat eig immer alles richtig gemacht bis auf das matchmaking bei MW2. da war leider nach nen paar monaten die luft raus weil man keien stammserver hatte.

ich werds mir wieder billig bei amazon.uk kaufen ausser es hat sicher wieder matchmaking das muss ich stark überlegen 

Battlefield is ne andere art von shooter für mich auf seine weise der beste aber Cod is halt nen reiner shooter ohne fahrzeuge und riesige maps.

was bei BF auf jedenfall verbessert gehört ist das man nicht so schnell alles frei gespielt hat. das war bei CoD bsi jetzt immer  besser gelöst.


----------



## KILLTHIS (14. Mai 2011)

Ich frage mich, was die Leute immer so an der Grafik mängeln. Man sollte sich vielmehr auf Leveldesign und Story konzentrieren, was meiner ansicht nach zuträglicher ist, als die Grafikgeilheit, die alles andere zum Tode verbannt.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Mai 2011)

Newb schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte MW3 bitte Crysis 2 ähneln? Nur weil ein/zwei Missionen auch in New York stattfinden, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es irgendwas kopiert hat. Ganz im Gegenteil, viele Shooter-Entwickler orientieren sich heute viel zu sehr an die CoD-Franchise, was für mein Geschmack doch ein Tick zu viel ist. Ich kann euch jetzt schon sagen, dass Missionen in Crysis 3 an vielen verschiedenen Orten ereignen werden.


 
Dir ist aber klar, das COD das Shooter-Genre nicht neu erfunden hat. FPS ähneln sich nunmal. Innovative Ideen bekommt man nur noch sehr selten zu Gesicht.
Das man aber nun ein zerstörtes NY als Setting nimmt deutet schon darauf hin, dass man abgeklotzt hat. (Auch wenn es nur in ein paar missionen vorkommt) Man muss nämlich sagen, dass schon sehr lange bekannt ist wo Crysis 2 spielen wird. Die wollen einfach auf den Zug aufspringen das ist alles, bzw. ist das meine Meinung.


----------



## butter_milch (15. Mai 2011)

Was die Bezahlfeatures von Modern Warfare 3 angeht: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 - Premium- und Social Network-Funktionen bestätigt - News bei GameStar.de



> Wie Eric Hirshberg, seines Zeichens Geschäftsführer von Activision Blizzard, gegenüber dem Branchenmagazin MCV erklärt hat,  werde der diesjährige Call-of-Duty-Ableger eine Vielzahl neuer Online-  und Social-Network-Funktionen bieten. Diese seien ein wichtiger Teil des  neuen Spiels, konkrete Details nannte er jedoch nicht. Hirshberg  erwähnte lediglich den *Einsatz von Premium-Online-Funktionen*, die von  dem Entwicklerstudio Beachhead in das Spiel integriert werden.
> 
> Diese Neuerungen würden sich jedoch nicht auf den normalen  Online-Spielbetrieb auswirken, der weiterhin kostenlos angeboten werden  soll.


Der letzte Satz weist darauf hin, dass der normale MP kostenlos sein wird, die anderen Funktionen aber nicht. Es wäre auch sehr schlecht für das Geschäft, wenn man mit einem Schlag das Bezahlkonzept ändert. Stattdessen werden User langsam darauf vorbereitet, monatlich zu blechen, z.B. mit der erwähnten Premium-Online-Funktion von der allerdings noch nichts bekannt ist (exklusive Ränge, Karten und Waffen?).

Dass Publisher darauf aus sind noch mehr Geld zu machen als sie ohnehin schon einnehmen, (was eine Menge ist, wie die kürzlich von diversen Publishern veröffentlichten Zahlen belegen) sollte jedem klar sein. Monatliche Abo-Gebühren für sämtliche Online-Inhalte (von Rennspielen, Shootern, RPGs, etc.) sind dafür natürlich perfekt. Ob die Premium-Funktion exklusiv für Vorbesteller ist, einmalig etwas kostet oder im Abo verfügbar sein wird bleibt offen. 

Aber glaubt mir wenn ich euch eines sage: Wenn wir nicht aufpassen dürfen wir bald sehr viel Geld an sehr viele Unternehmen zahlen um online spielen zu können. Und es wird schwierig sich dem als Nutzer zu entziehen. Z.B. wird man in Black Ops regelmäßig vom Server geschmissen, wenn man die Mappacks nicht besitzt und der Server eine neue Karte läd. Jedesmal wird man dabei genötigt diese Packs zu kaufen um ungestört spielen zu können und das ist erst der Anfang.

Diese Unternehmen führen diese Mehrkosten nicht ein, weil sie sich ohne nicht über Wasser halten könnten. Das einzige Motiv dafür ist Gier. Und ich würde lieber mit dem Spielen aufhören, als mich von solchen Blutsaugern ausnehmen zu lassen. Nunja, das bezieht sich aber auf alle Mittel der Publisher um ihren Gewinn zu maximieren (halbe Spiele + DLCs, keine Möglichkeit ein Spiel weiterzuverkaufen, Vorbesteller-Boni, Abo-Gebühren, steigende Spielepreise, etc.).

Am Ende muss jeder für sich selbst wissen ob er sich daran beteiligen wird, die Games-Industrie so umzuformen indem er DLCs kauft, Spiele wegen in paar Items vorbestellt ohne sie zu testen, Abo-Gebühren für Inhalte zahlt die 5 Jahre zuvor noch selbstverständlich kostenlos waren, usw.


----------



## widder0815 (15. Mai 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Nun mal was anderes wie findet ihr meine News? Habe ich es gut gemacht oder sollten mehr Infos rein etc. ich weiß meine Grammatik ist nicht die beste.



Ja hat du fein gemacht 

Aber der Trailer (Bildershow) ist ja Lächerlich  ist ja wie 45 ... ehm ich meine Billig


----------



## Newb (15. Mai 2011)

> Hirshberg  erwähnte lediglich den Einsatz von Premium-Online-Funktionen, die von  dem *Entwicklerstudio Beachhead* in das Spiel integriert werden.


Beachhead arbeitet aber nicht an MW3, sondern an "Call of Duty: Online". Und das würde dann auch passen mit dem Premium-Geldmacherei, denn das wird wahrscheinlich auch so was wie Battlefield: Play4Free.

http://www.vg247.com/2011/05/06/rumor-call-of-duty-online-announcement-coming-soon/

http://www.vg247.com/2011/05/11/rumor-logos-for-modern-warfare-3-and-call-of-duty-elite-hit-the-net/


----------



## Lan_Party (15. Mai 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Ja hat du fein gemacht
> 
> Aber der Trailer (Bildershow) ist ja Lächerlich  ist ja wie 45 ... ehm ich meine Billig


 Danke.  Keiner gibt schlechte Kritik obwohl es erst meine 3 News ist. Tja wie es aussieht werde ich besser.  Ich denke aber nicht das der MP kostenpflichtig wird den dann würden viele mit CoD aufhören.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Mai 2011)

Mini update! CoD 8 nun vorbestellbar!


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Mai 2011)

UPDATE! Video hinzugefügt! Erstes Gameplay Video!


----------



## Star_KillA (24. Mai 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> UPDATE! Video hinzugefügt! Erstes Gameplay Video!


 WO  ...


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Mai 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> WO  ...


 Ist schon drin!  Also mir gefällt es sieht sehr interessant aus.


----------



## Star_KillA (24. Mai 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ist schon drin!  Also mir gefällt es sieht sehr interessant aus.


 Jetzt sehe ich es auch


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Mai 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Jetzt sehe ich es auch


 Und gefällt es dir?  Ich muss euch doch immer auf dem laufendem halten.


----------



## chhrille (24. Mai 2011)

sieht finde ich nicht übel aus, solange das gameplay dieses mal wieder wie bei mw2 ist und nicht wie bei blackops ist alles ok.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Mai 2011)

Kommt lange nicht an BF 3 an, nach BlackOps scheiss ich auf COD..

Vorteile BF3: 

64 Spieler
Jets
Gigantische Maps
Frostbite 2

Schon jetzt millionenfach vorbestellt


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Mai 2011)

Dennoch kann es sein das BF3 Bugs haben kann...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Mai 2011)

Dafür gibts ne BETA, hab noch nie ein verbuggtes Battlefield gesehen... 

COD 8 kann auch Bugs haben, ist aber auch ohne Müll 

Die brauchen für ein Game 5 Jahre Entwicklung und nicht ein halbes Jahr mit immer der gleichen Engine und dünnem Inhalt wie COD


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Die brauchen für ein Game 5 Jahre Entwicklung und nicht ein halbes Jahr mit immer der gleichen Engine und dünnem Inhalt wie COD


 BF: BC2 --> 4. März 2010

BF3 --> Q4 2011 

Wenn ich mich nicht irre sind es ca. 2 Jahre.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Mai 2011)

Naja , ne die sind schon viel länger dran.. 

Quelle Call of Duty 8 – Neue Engine wäre kontraproduktiv | suchtlbude.com

"Zum Nachfolger von Call of Duty Black Ops ist bisher so gut wie nichts bekannt, und dennoch liegt es auf der Hand das es einen Nachfolger geben wird. Allerdings wird wohl *zum wiederholten Male bei dem Spiel wieder die ausgelutschte Infinity-Ward-Engine genutzt*. Das schreibt Robert Bowling, seines Zeichens Creative Strategist bei Infinity Ward, in einem Twitter Statement. 
So schreibt Robert Bowling also *auf die Frage eines Gamers nach einer neuen Engine für CoD 8 das dies eine zu lange Entwicklungszeit und Kosten zur Folge hätte*, und somit wäre eine neue Engine kontraproduktiv. Liest man nun Komentare von Usern auf diverseren Foren könnte das (und wird auch meiner Meinung nach) der Super Gau für die CoD Reihe sein. *Aber warum auch eine neue Engine bauen, wenn die vorhandene für die Zielgruppe Konsolenspieler vollkommen ausreicht?* *Der PC Markt wird hierbei vollkommen ausser Acht gelassen*, und zum ersten Male fühle ich mich als PC Spieler auf gut deutsch “richtig verarscht”. Mal ganz abgesehen davon das sich Activision ohne große Mühe eine gute Engine kaufen könnte, am Kleingeld dürfte es gerade in der CoD Reihe ja wohl nicht scheitern. "

Wenigstens müssen COD Spieler keine neuen Kisten kaufen..


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Mai 2011)

Aber es geht nicht immer um die Grafik, siehe Duke Nukem! Wenn die Story super ist muss es keine Cryengine 5 sein.  Grafik kommt an 2. Stelle wenn die Story nicht stimmt bringt dir die beste Grafik auch nichts. Was soll ich mit einem Spiel anfangen das Hammer grafik hat so das eine GTX595 dabei untergeht wenn die Story einfach LW und Müll ist.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Mai 2011)

Hab mir Blackops damals gekauft, hab den SP etwa 15min gespielt, danach ist es mir verleidet..
übrigens kann man in BF3 die Story Coop (glaube 4 Spieler) spielen,

Aber ist halt Geschmacksache


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Mai 2011)

MW2 konnte man auch Co-Op zocken aber leider nur ein paar missionen.  Jeder seinem ne.  Ich kaufe mir aber auch auf jedenfall BF3 nicht das nacher eine denkt das ich ein CoD Fanboy bin.


----------



## Lotz24 (24. Mai 2011)

In noch keinem BF Bugs? *hust*


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Mai 2011)

Lotz24 schrieb:


> In noch keinem BF Bugs? *hust*


 
Keine die das Spiel stark beeinträchtigen, Bugs sind die billigste Ausrede. 
Bei Vergleichen wie Engine, Grafik, Spielinhalt etc. findest du wohl keine Mängel

Es geht um das gesamte, und schon allein die Entwicklung von Frostbite 2.0 hat wohl länger gedauert und gekostet als Blackops und COD 8 zusammen Aber egal, es geht hier um COD, will diesen Thread nicht noch mehr versauen...

Vielleicht wirds ja das 2t beste Spiel  (wenns gut ist kauf ich mirs auch, aber erst wenn ichs bei nem Kumpel gesehen habe.. )


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Mai 2011)

Das meist verkaufste Spiel wird dennoch MW3 werden. Aber "Game of the Year" naja da müsste man schauen was noch so kommt wie z.B. D III.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Mai 2011)

Jo, solange es kein NFS wird ists mir egal


----------



## slayerdaniel (24. Mai 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Das meist verkaufste Spiel wird dennoch MW3 werden. Aber "Game of the Year" naja da müsste man schauen was noch so kommt wie z.B. D III.


 
Ich hoffe auf eine schöne Preisschlacht zwischen BF3 und MW3. Wenn die bei 40 Euro ankommen wäre das schon nicht verkehrt


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Mai 2011)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf eine schöne Preisschlacht zwischen BF3 und MW3. Wenn die bei 40 Euro ankommen wäre das schon nicht verkehrt


 Hmm. Wenn BF3 billiger als MW3 wird könnte es einen neuen verkaufs- "King" geben. 

EDIT: Update! Video Analyse hinzugefügt!


----------



## Low (24. Mai 2011)

Video wie immer nice, total Action überladen, Gameplay wird auch gleich bleiben...Moorhuhn mit bischen mehr Action


----------



## Lotz24 (24. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine die das Spiel stark beeinträchtigen, Bugs sind die billigste Ausrede.
> Bei Vergleichen wie Engine, Grafik, Spielinhalt etc. findest du wohl keine Mängel



Das hab ich nicht behauptet, aber wenn ich sehe wie lange es den Zoombug bei BC2 schon gibt, und der beeinträchtigt schon das Gameplay.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Mai 2011)

Lotz24 schrieb:


> Das hab ich nicht behauptet, aber wenn ich sehe wie lange es den Zoombug bei BC2 schon gibt, und der beeinträchtigt schon das Gameplay.


 
Was hat das mit BF3 zu tun?

Das ist eben nicht wie bei COD das gleiche, sondern ein komplett neues Spiel!


----------



## Lotz24 (24. Mai 2011)

Deswegen kann es genauso Bugs haben wie der Vorgänger


----------



## kühlprofi (25. Mai 2011)

> Battlefield 3 der schwerste Gegner von CoD 8 werden


 

Cod 8 mit Bf3 zu vergleichen ist doch ein witz. Battlefield 3 wird mMn um längen besser sein. Schon die Grafikengine alleine wird CoD 8 um alles übertrumpfen und ich würde einmal frech behaupten wenn Battlefield 3 raus ist, wird das bis Teil 4 auch das beste MP-Shootergame sein (und bleiben...)

Wenn die Entwickler von Battlefield jedes Jahr einen neuen Titel auf den Markt bringen würde, wären die Fortschritte in Sachen Grafik, Engine etc. wohl auch so spärlich wie in den CoD Titeln. Bringt zwar mehr Geld in die Kassen aber wirklich der Knaller wird CoD MW3 wohl nicht werden. Ich bereue schon die Taler für MW2 liegen gelassen zu haben - da hat ja CSS noch bessere Grafik.



> Das hab ich nicht behauptet, aber wenn ich sehe wie lange es den Zoombug bei BC2 schon gibt, und der beeinträchtigt schon das Gameplay.


 
Bad Company's hat doch nicht im geringsten irgendetwas mit der Battlefield-Reihe am Hut. Das ist ein ganz anderes Entwicklungsteam, Entwicklungszeit etc. dahinter.  Battlefield 3 ist der Nachfolger von erst Battlefield 2 nicht von BFBC2, also da bist du nicht so richtig der BF-kenner sry


----------



## Lan_Party (25. Mai 2011)

@ Kühlprofi
damit meine ich auch die Verkaufszahlen, dazu kommt das es ist EGAL ob es ein neues entwicklerteam ist etc. trotzdem können Bugs im Spiel vorkommen egal wie lange man für das Spiel braucht.  CoD 8 kann ein super spiel werden ich kann es nur immer wieder wiederholen (!) es kommt nicht immer auf die Grafik an!


----------



## Lotz24 (25. Mai 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Cod 8 mit Bf3 zu vergleichen ist doch ein witz. Battlefield 3 wird mMn um längen besser sein. Schon die Grafikengine alleine wird CoD 8 um alles übertrumpfen und ich würde einmal frech behaupten wenn Battlefield 3 raus ist, wird das bis Teil 4 auch das beste MP-Shootergame sein (und bleiben...)
> 
> Wenn die Entwickler von Battlefield jedes Jahr einen neuen Titel auf den Markt bringen würde, wären die Fortschritte in Sachen Grafik, Engine etc. wohl auch so spärlich wie in den CoD Titeln. Bringt zwar mehr Geld in die Kassen aber wirklich der Knaller wird CoD MW3 wohl nicht werden. Ich bereue schon die Taler für MW2 liegen gelassen zu haben - da hat ja CSS noch bessere Grafik.
> 
> Bad Company's hat doch nicht im geringsten irgendetwas mit der Battlefield-Reihe am Hut. Das ist ein ganz anderes Entwicklungsteam, Entwicklungszeit etc. dahinter.  Battlefield 3 ist der Nachfolger von erst Battlefield 2 nicht von BFBC2, also da bist du nicht so richtig der BF-kenner sry



Wayne? Selbes Entwicklerteam...


----------



## kühlprofi (26. Mai 2011)

Lotz24 schrieb:


> Wayne? Selbes Entwicklerteam...


 

Selbes Studio wenn schon, aber egal


----------



## Lotz24 (26. Mai 2011)

Is ja gut du hast recht BF3 wird keine Bugs enthalten....


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. Mai 2011)

Was hast du nur immer mit Bugs?


----------



## Lan_Party (26. Mai 2011)

Was hast du nur mit dem gehype? BF3 kann ein gutes Spiel werden muss es aber nicht genauso ist es bei CoD 8! Man sollte erstmal abwarten wie es mit den Spielen aussieht bevor man sagen kann das dieses Spiel perfekt ist.


----------



## Per4mance (26. Mai 2011)

wenn ich das hier so lese glauben auch viele Black Ops zb is von Infinity Ward. leider sind die hälfte der reihe von Treyarch und da hatt man immer gemerkt das sie schlechter waren und bei der hälfte langweilig.

die CoD's von infinity ward waren aber immer gut, nur beim letzen haben sie's vergeigt mit dem Matchmaking System.

BF3 und CoD lässt sich auch schwer vergleichen da BF3 BF ist und CoD nen normaler shooter mit kleineren maps . schnellerem Gameplay und keinen Klassen. sow halt nen Klassischer Shooter ist. BF is ja nen Schlachtfeld mit allem.

Grafik is auch net alles gab schon genug Grafikbomben wo vom Gameplay bescheiden waren.

Bugs und Glitches gibts überall da is kein Spiel die ausnahme. 


was ich aber interessant finde is das bei dem Thema BF und CoD genauso nen Fanboy geflame gibt wie bei Iphone und android oder Konsole/PC


----------



## Lan_Party (28. Mai 2011)

Krieg der What ever halt.  Wozu noch Mw3 wenn es nun Mods gibt? Kommen twar spät aber dafür braucht keiner mehr cod 8.


----------



## Star_KillA (28. Mai 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Krieg der What ever halt.  Wozu noch Mw3 wenn es nun Mods gibt? Kommen twar spät aber dafür braucht keiner mehr cod 8.



Was meinste damit ? Wenn es nun Mods gibt ?


----------



## fuSi0n (28. Mai 2011)

Boah das Spiel brauch doch echt keiner mehr...
Einziger Vorteil ist, dass andere Communities von bestimmten Leuten verschont bleiben.


----------



## Lan_Party (28. Mai 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Was meinste damit ? Wenn es nun Mods gibt ?


 Man kann eigene Maps gestalten soweit ich weiß und z.B. die Perks etc neu machen. Habe auf so einem Server schon gezockt ist woll ganz lustig. Zum Krieg der What ever meine ich z.B. AMD vs. Intel; AMD vs. Nvidia; Andriod vs. Iphone etc.


----------



## Gaggle27 (29. Mai 2011)

Wann kommt eig bf3 raus??


----------



## Lan_Party (29. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Wann kommt eig bf3 raus??


 Solche Fragen gehören in den Battlefield 3 Sammelthread. Danke


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Juni 2011)

~UPDATE~ Commentary von m4xfps zu CoD Elite!


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Juni 2011)

~UPDATE~ Commentary --> Analyse + Information von Underserial hinzugefügt


----------



## ЯoCaT (2. November 2011)

@page 3 
wie geil war das noch in 2 wo man noch ganz einfach eigene maps zocken konnte


----------



## Seabound (2. November 2011)

Grad gesehen, die Pegi von MW3 kostet 69,99 € fürn PC bei Amazon. Schweineteuer...


----------

